# Windows 7 -  WDDM 1.1 Grafikkarten-Treiber Deinstallation erzwingen



## Olaf Oktober (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wie auch hier schon ein paar mal zu lesen war, installiert Win7 nach der Deinstallation von Software-Treibern (z.B. x-beliebigen ATI Catalyst) hauseigene Microsoft-Treiber. Bei mir betrifft das in diesem Beitrag den ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1) - selbst wenn ich diesen deinstalliert habe, einen Neustart gemacht habe - schwupps - kommt die Meldung, daß selbiger Microsoft-Treiber für die Graka-Hardware wieder installiert wurde! Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben, diesen zu unterbinden, so daß ich eine jungfräuliche Treiber-Installation durchführen kann, oder nicht?!?

Installiere ich nämlich einen der aktuellen ATI-Treiber neu, werden einige Einstellungen des vorhergehenden Treiber im ATI-CCC übernommen und ich bin mir deshalb nicht sicher, ob eventuell vorherige Treiber-Probleme damit nicht auch übernommen werden bzw. erhoffte Performance-Steigerungen vielleicht sogar ausbleiben, weil eine "frische" Installation so nicht möglich ist...

Wie bringe ich mein Win7 (Home Premium 64bit) also dazu, diese selbständige Installation zu unterlassen - b.t.w. in den Optionen der Treiberupdates habe ich schon alles, was möglich ist, ausgeschalten - aber Win7 tut es trotzdem.... ätzend.


----------



## drdealgood (10. Juli 2010)

Da hast Du glaube ich Pech, da bei der Home Premium die Gruppenrichtlinien nicht editierbar sind, ähm, zumindest weiss ich nicht wie  aber vielleicht kennt ja ein Profi hier aus dem Forum noch eine Möglichkeit 

Für alle anderen "höheren" Versionen hier ein Weg die automatische Treiberinstallation zu unterbinden:

Zunächst da den Punkt weg und dann "Änderungen speichern"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann unter Start>Ausführen "gpedit.msc" eingeben und dahin, wie auf dem Bild gezeigt, hingehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann diese Gruppenrichtlinie aktivieren und speichern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und diese auch noch aktivieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit ist die automatische Treiberinstallation von Win 7 aufgehoben 


Probiere doch mal folgendes bei Dir, mit einem Treibershredder (hoffe so was gibt es für ATI) Dein System komplett von den vorhandenen Treibern einschliesslich der Windows Treiberbibliothek reinigen lassen.

Dann das Netzwerkkabel rausziehen, damit sich Win 7 nix online holen kann (Win 7 müsste dann nur einen Standard-VGA-Treiber installieren) nun halt Deinen gewünschten Treiber installieren.

Wenn Du, wie in Bild eins ja geändert die "Update-Treiber-Installation" unterbunden lässt, müsste Win 7 eigentlich die Finger von dem Treiber lassen 


Oops, was ist denn mit den Anhängen los ?


----------



## drdealgood (10. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich probiers noch mal, hier die Anhänge nochmal der Reihenfolge nach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (10. Juli 2010)

@drdealgood - danke, Du hattest das mit den Gruppenrichtlinien auch schon in dem anderen Thread empfohlen, aber wie Du ja weißt, funzt das net bei Win7 HP. Und dieses hier *"Wenn Du, wie in Bild eins ja geändert die "Update-Treiber-Installation"  unterbunden lässt, müsste Win 7 eigentlich die Finger von dem Treiber  lassen." *ist leider *nicht* der Fall - Win7 installiert trotzdem seinen Treiber, selbst wenn ich nach entsprechender Einstellung und einem folgenden Neustart ganz schnell versuche, den ATI-Catalyst-Treiber vorher zu installieren. Dann bekomme ich zwar die Meldung, der ATI-Treiber wurde installiert, ist aber nicht so. Kurz darauf startet wieder die Update-Treiber-Installation und bügelt den WDDM 1.1 drauf. Aus irgendeinem Grund läßt sich das ums Verrecken nicht ausschalten und genießt dann auch noch Vorrang vor entsprechenden anderen Treibern... Damit es nicht mißverständlich wird - hinterher kann ich jeden ATI-Catalyst installieren, aber im CCC sehe ich, daß einige Einstellungen (wie die Freigabe fürs Overclocking) bereits übernommen worden. Und DAS war beim vorherigen Vista nicht so, hier mußte ich die entsprechende Option bei einem neuen Treiber erst freischalten... (Ich stelle mir mal vor, man baut sich eine neue Graka ein und hat die alten Treiber der vorherigen Graka deinstalliert - übernimmt dann die Update-Treiber-Installation auch vorherige Einstellungen aus irgendeinem Ordner für die neue Graka - und was kann dann passieren - Puff, Knall, Peng - Ende im Gelände - neue Graka abgeraucht, weil Overclocking mit enstprechenden Einstellungen schon freigeschaltet war....? ).

Ich habe heute beim Durchblättern der aktuellen PCGH etwas interessantes gelesen, was unter Umständen auch auf mein beschriebenes Problem zutreffen könnte (vielleicht kann ja einer der Moderatoren mehr dazu sagen?)...

Und zwar, in der PCGH (8/2010) auf Seite 47 unter "SSAA-Tool: Anleitung" steht:

*"...Sofern Sie ein 64-bit-Betriebssystem nutzen, müssen Sie jedoch vorher eine Klippe umschiffen. Drücken Sie beim Booten die F8-Taste und wählen Sie im folgenden Menü "Erzwingen der digitalen Treibersignatur deaktivieren". Erst dann ist Windows x64 gewillt, den für das Tool *(betrifft hier ein Downsampling-Tool)* nötigen Treiber zu nutzen." *

EDIT: Ach, jetzt habe ich mir's nochmal richtig durchgelesen - es geht wohl primär um die Treiber*signatur*. Aber ich lass es mal stehen, vielleicht geht die Lösung zum Deaktivieren der hauseigenen Win7 Treiber in eine ähnliche Richtung.... ​


----------



## Nostrex (4. November 2012)

Giebts bei Windows 8 eine Möglichkeit ??
Auch wenn ich die beiden rausschmeiße nimmt er seinen eigenen Treiber -.-
Ich werd wahnsinnig
MfG


----------

